# Good book on GT IELTS?



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest a good book for General training IELTS practice? My current score is Listening-8, Reading-6.5, Writing-7, Speaking-7 and need to target for band 8 in each module.

Currently i have Barron's IELTS practice exams which i am following.


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

enida said:


> PS: Tell me if you want me to send you the books.


Great thanks enida for the info! Sure, please let me know how i can get those books.


----------



## Heba Elkordy (Jan 4, 2013)

enida said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you and I follow this study pattern:
> 
> ...


Helpful info .. Can you share with us the letters/essays ?

Thanks
Heba


----------



## muc (Jun 20, 2013)

enida said:


> You can download them for free from different torrents (torrentcrazy dot com is a good one), then you can search for ACE THE IELTS, SUCCESSFUL WRITING, CAMBRIDGE SERIES books.
> 
> I have also created two pdf-s with past letters/essays band 8 and 9 but I don't know how to send them to you, I exceed the size limit of the forum when trying to upload them.


May i suggest upload to sites like 4shared.com, filemail.com and paste link here
I would like to get this file too
i got 7.5 overall but 6.5 in writing so wana know what 8,9 band essay look like


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

In Youtube there are lot of videos, check those! Register in TCYonline and you will get some practice modules, which will be of lot of help...


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

this link contains great material..it was shared in this forum by some member..could not remember his ID, so credit goes to him....

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/0r5vbgxns6jpfqn/kGqE272hhU/IELTS.rar


----------



## alahari20 (Jan 21, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good book for General training IELTS practice? My current score is Listening-8, Reading-6.5, Writing-7, Speaking-7 and need to target for band 8 in each module.
> 
> Currently i have Barron's IELTS practice exams which i am following.



Refer to ielts-simon.com. Its the correct website for getting band 7 in all modules. All other stuff from other websites or books will not give you exactly what examiner will be looking for in your esays..


----------



## you22 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi all,

If anybody can send me ACE THE IELTS latest book, I will be much appreciate.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

My last score was 9 ,9, 7.5 ,9 from british council..I wanted above 8 in all  Gonna right it again soon..but with idp this time.


----------



## enida (Mar 15, 2013)

you22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If anybody can send me ACE THE IELTS latest book, I will be much appreciate.



File attached.

Good luck,


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

enida said:


> File attached.
> 
> Good luck,


Thank you


----------



## new__user (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here... Just wondering if anyone here have a copy of ACE the IELTS(2nd edition). 
Thank you very much.


----------



## rahailahmed (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Survivor (Dec 14, 2013)

IT would be great if you can share with us the second edition if you have it please.
Thanks


----------



## vpanchal1 (Oct 28, 2014)

No one is having full length book of Ace The IELTS?


----------



## MWS (Nov 26, 2014)

I found Google and YouTube to be helpful.....essay structure / technique.


----------



## shri123 (Dec 2, 2014)

enida said:


> File attached.
> 
> Good luck,


Thank you for the book of Ace the ielts..
Are there any other book for improving the writing and speaking skills!!


----------



## band9999 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the upload. Still, it seems to be the older version of "Ace the IELTS", anyone got the recent one?


----------



## inithin (Jun 29, 2015)

you22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If anybody can send me ACE THE IELTS latest book, I will be much appreciate.


It would be of great help to me if any one can send ACE THE IELTS latest book. I have my exam in July 2015. Please help me out.


----------



## Soniatp (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi have a look at this website: ielts.ecwid.com
there are lots of great material for IELTS Writing. I myself used Ace the IELTS, it's a must have for General IELTS candidates.


----------



## Soniatp (Jul 3, 2015)

*IELTS GT Books*

I got my books from these guys: Facebook.com/IELTSBooksEssential
they have all books in market, there some other books not listed as well. prices are good but someone let me know that books are good also?


----------



## Tweeety (Aug 5, 2015)

do you have Target band 7 second edition and ACE the IELTS second edition...pls upload here


----------



## Luckfortune (Sep 14, 2015)

Hiii
I had found a pdf for ace the ielts book, Is that pdf same as that of card copy for ace the ielts??
and whether this book is enough to prepare for ielts and score a good band.
Please do reply.


----------



## sravs (Jan 21, 2016)

*IELTS- General Training- Target 8 in all bands- Recommend Good books Please!!!!*

Hello,

I have my test on 20 Feb and hardly I have a month to prepare for the test.My target is 8 in all bands and could any one of you please recommend good books for IELTS General Training and practice material??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## nazeersmech (Feb 18, 2016)

hi guys ..please upload ace the ielts 3rd edition...or forward it to 
thank u


----------

